# Troybilt TB70ss....help!!!



## tstime (Jun 13, 2009)

My Troybilt tb70ss thats about 3-4 years old will start fine. Problem is when i give it the gas it dies. Kinda sounds like its choking down. I have checked the spark arrestor screen, the spark plug, the fuel, and the air filter. At this pioint im not sure what i need to do next. I have bought a new weedeater but would like to see if i can get this one running. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Thanks


----------



## tstime (Jun 13, 2009)

Would a leaking exhaust gasket cause this problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your problems sounds like a carburetor that's too lean on the low speed adjustment. If your carburetor has adjustments, open the screw marked with an "L" about 1/8 to 1/4 turn counter clockwise. If no adjustments available then the carburetor may need to be disassembled and cleaned. A dirty or restricted fuel filter or leaking fuel line could also cause a similar issue. A leaking exhaust gasket will not cause this type of problem.


----------



## Muslickz (Jan 31, 2009)

there is a tiny screen in the carb that may need cleaning and/or the fuel filter??

-Mus


----------



## tstime (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info and i will start cleaning the carb as asap. May be a little later in the week. I will post what i find and hope it helps others. 

I did have a question about the adjustment of the low speed. The engine idles fine....its only when i try to go wide open that it dies. Does the low speed adjustment have an effect on running wife open? BTW the carb adjustment screws have a round head with a hole in the top. The hole is kinda off center....it either requires a special tool or was not meant to but adjusted.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, adjusting the low end needle can affect the high end setting. You need a special tool to adjust the carb.


----------



## tstime (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info about adjusting the low end.....Im learning so hang in there with me....lol.

I took the carb apart and cleaned with carb cleaner then blew it out with air. Put it back together and now it wont start. I did notice that when i primed it there did not seem to be a flow of fuel into the bottom of the carb. Just moving thru the top hose. Any ideas? I thought i put everything back together just the way it came off. Also pulled the fuel filer out, removed it from the hose and cleaned it. Thanks


----------



## tstime (Jun 13, 2009)

ok....took the carb back apart and made sure i put everything back together the right way. Still cant get the darn thing to crank. At best it will turn over a few times but thats it....and i have to pull like the dickens to get that. Any ideas? 
Will the engine start with the muffler off? Will it hurt to try?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tstime said:


> i have to pull like the dickens to get that. Any ideas?
> Will the engine start with the muffler off? Will it hurt to try?


Low compression perhaps??

Yes, they will start without a muffler, No it will not hurt it to try. Side note: if it does start without a muffler, it will be very loud....


----------



## tstime (Jun 13, 2009)

I did a compression check and its a little over 100psi. I had to pull the cord about 4 or 5 times to get the 100+ psi. Is that correct or should I have gotten a high compression on the first pull?

Also noticed when i took the plug out it was soaked with oil and gas. I did a few pulls to push it out before cleaning the plug and reinstalling it. Still no start though. I kinda feel like its a fuel problem....before takeing the carb apart it would crank and run low speed. Now no crank.


----------

